# Bianchi Pista made into a single speed?



## gradisco le bici

Hello, I am new to the forum and website. So far I think it's awesome. Any way, I am trying to buy a new bike. It's a Bianchi Pista. The only thing is, is that I am not quite an experienced cyclist for a fixed gear bike. So I am wondering if it would be possilbe to make it a single speed? If so what would I need to make it one? How hard would it be to do? How much time whould it take to do it? Any info that you can give me would be great. Thanks in advance.


----------



## sheriff1

That bike comes with a flip flop rear hub. Tell your LBS that you'd like to have it set up SS instead of fixed and they can hook you up. To sell the bike they may even be willing to toss in the freewheel for free. They cost under $20.
Don't just dismiss the idea of fixed though. It isn't that difficult. There's a fixed/ss forum on this site. It has great advice for beginners. One word of unsolcited advice: Don't feel bad about installing and using a front break. Some "purists" will tell you otherwise, but you're a lot safer with the brake.


----------



## Velo Alaska

sheriff1 said:


> That bike comes with a flip flop rear hub. Tell your LBS that you'd like to have it set up SS instead of fixed and they can hook you up. To sell the bike they may even be willing to toss in the freewheel for free. They cost under $20.
> Don't just dismiss the idea of fixed though. It isn't that difficult. There's a fixed/ss forum on this site. It has great advice for beginners. One word of unsolcited advice: Don't feel bad about installing and using a front break. Some "purists" will tell you otherwise, but you're a lot safer with the brake.


If you go single speed be sure to install the front brake...Remember too, turn of the century cyclists all learned on fixed...When you were a kid your tricycle was fixed also...They aren't that difficult to master....


----------



## RoyIII

Don't be afraid of fixed gear riding. Once you try it you won't go back!


----------



## Dwwc

I would say only a front brake for a single sped is NOT a good idea - too easy to get into an accident. At least with a fixed gear you can back pedal to help slow you down with a front break.

If you want to run a Bianchi as a single get the San Jose instead, it has both a front and a back break and it still has a flip flop hub so you can run it as a fixie too.


----------



## KillerQuads

The fixed gear purists will detest it, but here is my chrome Bianchi Pista converted to a street single speed.

Freewheel (18T or 17T depending on my fitness)
Original 48T crank
SRAM single speed chain
Single Ultegra front brake (must master "pulse" braking to prevent going over the bars)
Cane Creek aero brake lever, I had to install a rubber O-ring to eliminate a lever rattle
Cervelo bull horn bars
Ritchey Pro stem
Mavic wheels (quick release front)
Clamp on carbon water bottle cage
Redline chain tugs
Kevlar belted tires
SPD pedals
Black alloy seat post 
Upgraded FSA headset with lower race "condom" 
Performance carbon fork with a 1" chromoly steerer. It seems to weigh less than half of what the steel chromed fork weighs. The chromoly steerer isn't light but it was easy to cut down to length. I has a little more rake, so the handling is not twitchy like before, with some vibration damping due to the carbon. I kept the original chrome fork of course.


----------



## wallah

KillerQuads said:


> Clamp on carbon water bottle cage


I forgot about the fact this frame does not have water bottle braze ons. I was thinking of getting a Pisat Concept as my weekend club ride. Clamp on....Hmmmmm


----------



## KillerQuads

The bottle cage holder can be ordered from AEBike.com. You can use any cage you want with this holder. I applied black electrical tape to the frame under the strap to protect the chrome. I stand corrected, it's a Strap-On! Make sure you don't Google Strap-On, or you might get some Porno sites.

Minoura 
Strap-on bottle boss, adjustable band fits on seatpost, handlebar or frame tube (WC3002)
$7.99

Both rims are Mavic, but different models. The rear is a Mavic Open Sport and the front is a Mavic Aksium. Looking at the photo, I realized that the Aksium stickers don't match the rear. I was able to peel the Aksium stickers off the front rim, but I had to use Bug & Tar Remover to get the glue residue off. Then I had to wash the Bug & Tar Remover off so as not to contaminate the tire or brake pads. It is a much closer match now. The Aksium has radial stainless flat aero spokes with regular spoke nipples. The quick release front wheel comes in handy for flats, maintenance, and transport. Still have axle nuts on the rear of course. The rear axle was real long, so instead of cutting it, I slipped black coned washers over the ends so it roughly matches the front nut and acts like a bumper/guard.


----------



## Icculus

How does the bike stop with only a front brake?


----------



## KillerQuads

The bike mechanic warned me not to have just a front brake with a single speed, but I have had no problems. The Pista is not drilled to accept a rear brake.

Most braking power is from the front brake, so I have no problem coming to a quick stop. There is potential of doing an endo while panic braking, especially when descending at low speed down a steep grade. What I do is practice "pulse braking" on routine stops. This is like anti-lock braking and prevents the rear wheel from lifting. It helps to keep your butt on the back of the saddle. You have to practice this with non-emergency braking, so it comes naturally in a panic stop.

One trick I learned is to do a stoppie just before I come to a complete stop and as one foot is going to the pavement. By applying a little extra front brake, you get the rear wheel off the ground and can then pivot on your planted foot and front wheel to swing the rear wheel right or left and get the bike pointed were you want at intersections. You can do this with any front brake bike but it is easier with a light short-raked track-style bike.

Some like to lightly trail brake with a rear brake when descending tight curves, but it is much better to brake before the turn, not during. I stay off the brakes and concentrate on my lean angle and line.


----------



## Cogito

Killerquads,
Your Pista is beautiful. I have a SASS that would match perfectly. Do you have hollow axles? I also have Mavic wheels on mine,- Crossmax SLs. Surly makes a step down washer for the chain tensioners. They fit my Bianchi tensioners and allow me to run a regular quick release skewer through the rear hub. Well, it's not quite a regular skewer because the tensioners and washers add too much length so you have to get a tandem skewer and cut it down to length. I have had zero issues with hub movement and it greatly simplifies wheel removal for flats and tire/cog changes.
My LBS also sold a few Pistas with the seatstay bridge drilled to accept a rear brake so it can be done. I agree with a previous poster that the Volpe is a better alternative for road riding but the extra rake from your fork must help the handling a lot. Then again the Volpe isn't CHROME is it?


----------



## KillerQuads

It is a traditional solid rear axle. The front is a quick release Mavic Aksium, which I find very convenient for fixing flats and transport. I suppose I could replace the rear axle with a hollow axle and use a QR. Then I would not have to carry an axle wrench everywhere. The axle nuts can cinch down tighter than any QR, but I suppose the chain tensioners would help prevent axle slippage. That might be a good upgrade project. First I would need to find a suitable hollow replacement axle with the right threading and cut it to the correct length. I could always revert back to normal if it did not work out. Thanks for the suggestion.

Update:
Sorry, it was a no go converting my IRO rear track wheel to quick release. I had no trouble finding a correctly threaded 10x1 standard hollow axle and a old style hidden cam QR skewer at the local bike shop. However, when removing the old axle, I found out that because of the IRO's pressed and sealed hub bearings, the IRO axle has non-standard features. There is a smooth area on each side of the axle where it contacts the bearings that is wider than the threaded part of the axle. There is also a concentric axle ridge behind each bearing. So if I were to use a standard hollow axle, there would be constant play between the axle and the press bearings, as they mismatch in size.

I also figure that although I would not need a box wrench to undo the rear wheel, there would not be much time savings as the QR skewer would have to be removed each time to remove the chain tensioners. Plus the clamping tension with QR is not nearly as high as axle nuts. Axle slippage could cause the chain to fall off of a fixie.

Even if you have a rear hub with loose ball bearings and a standard axle, I would think twice before doing this conversion.


----------



## lwkwafi

*hooray for san jose*

Its a sure bet if you are unsure about your fixie skills. Using the Volpe frame, its more relaxed, but a steady ride that still turns well. I'm now back to fixed again, as mine came with a 17t cog but no freewheel! Down to 42x15 now, which is a good ratio for around town, as i would be spinning out too much at 16t. True it is not chrome, but the blue is fun to play with.


----------



## kazeebo

Awesome looking build KQ!


----------

